# محاكي لمحطة رصد توبكون



## م / البربري (5 يوليو 2009)

هذا برنامج محاكاة لمحطة الرصد المتكاملة ماركة توبكون للموديلات التي تعمل من بيئة الويندوز مثل GTS 750 &GTS750&GPT 7500 وايضا لاجهزة GPS 


http://www.zshare.net/download/62041862ae9ed7e5/



اسألكم خالص الدعاء

هذا الموضوع نقلا عن مشاركتي في منتدي العاملين بالمساحة ونظم المعلومات
http://www.awsgis.com/vb/showthread.php?t=465


----------



## م / البربري (8 يوليو 2009)

ما يقرب من خمسون مشاهدة دون رد واحد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## surveyor 1983 (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا م/ البربرى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafa afify (8 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر و ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد قريسو (8 يوليو 2009)

الله يديك العافيه وإصلح حالك في الدنيا والأخره


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ...................


----------



## odwan (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
وألف شكر وتقدير


----------



## ROUDS (9 يوليو 2009)




----------



## eng: issa (9 يوليو 2009)

بوركت وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله لعمل الخير


----------



## ashraf_maher70 (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## خالد قريسو (27 يوليو 2009)

أسأل الله لك الجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنه


----------



## هانى عامر (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المساح خالد (27 يوليو 2009)

حياك الله وجعلك زخرا لنا نحن المبتدؤون


----------



## khaled_surveyor (27 يوليو 2009)

*الف شكر و ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## reki8577 (27 يوليو 2009)

اللة يزيدك من علمة ويسهلك نشرة وعمك اللة وعمنا بفائدتة اللهم امين


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (27 يوليو 2009)

عمل جدا جدا رائع يارائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حمدى أمين (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على اعمالك


----------



## عصام فوزى -مصر (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً . هل يتوافر لديكم برنامج الsimulator الخاص بأجهزة لايكا


----------



## superstar (11 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج الجامد اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## محمود حلبة (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وأصلح حالك في الدنيا والأخره


----------



## محمود الناصري (12 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز البربري شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## apisurvey (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك أخى العزيز ويسر لك الأمر حيثما كنت


----------



## روني اوسو (13 فبراير 2010)

thang you thang you


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## لؤي سوريا (13 فبراير 2010)

يسلمو ايديك 
والله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير


----------



## صباح صلاح (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## أبوالمعتز (13 فبراير 2010)

أرجو إذ أمكن الرفع على موقع أخر أشكرك


----------



## M.ROMIH (14 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا م/ البربرى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## حيدر ناصر (18 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا ياورده


----------



## tetos (18 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدعباس79 (4 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (5 أبريل 2010)

*باختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك​​​​
و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها
قرأتها مرارا و لم أمل بل ازددت انبهارا و احتراما لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سرا : " مواضيعك دائمااا تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي
مع اطيب امنياتي لك بالتوفيق​
[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]دعاء​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الهي قد تحاببنا ومنك الحب والعهد
فنرجو فوقنا ظلا حين الحر يشتد​​[/font]​​[/font]​​[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لنا ولأهلنا عفو ومنك العفو يمتد
ومغفرة ومنزلة جنان مالها من حد​
*[/font][/font][/font]


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااا


----------



## محمد الحسين الشخير (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي سوريا (19 سبتمبر 2010)

للأسف الرابط محذوف
ياريت ترفعه مرة تانية


----------



## marsen (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ayman50 (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## كبل (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## medoellol14 (24 يوليو 2011)

الملف غير موجود اخى الكريم ارجو الافادة


----------



## menhaly89 (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## M.ROMIH (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
وحشنى جدا والله


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (23 أغسطس 2011)

للفائدة ايضا


----------



## السيد عزام (25 أغسطس 2011)

بعد اذن م\ بربرى
*برنامج محاكاة التوبكون
الملف مقسم لثلاث اجزاء

الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/zA3JWGeb...atorpart1.html

الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/HoBqsPVj...atorpart2.html


*​


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (26 أغسطس 2011)

*الف شكر و ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## فلاح الراشد (26 أغسطس 2011)

عذرا *** هناك خلل بالرابط


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Khaled Alloush (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الملف محذوف يرجى رفعه على سيرفر آخر
.. شكرا


----------



## احمد مناحي (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا ياحبيبي


----------



## hilali2015 (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا .. شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## kazali016 (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kawer (12 فبراير 2015)

فيه فيرس بالملفات احترسو


----------



## alsoltani (12 فبراير 2015)

عاشت ايدك يابطل ... اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamouda284 (2 مارس 2015)

*تشكر*

:77::77::28::28:جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا العمل


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

بوركت وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله لعمل الخير​
​


----------



## عقيل الاسدي (26 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم الرابط لايعمل


----------



## MrDownload30 (26 يونيو 2015)

الف شكر​


----------

